# Most overrated game of 2007



## CJL18 (Dec 1, 2007)

now that 2007 is almost done what do you think would have to the be the most overrated game of the year...my vote goes to Assissains Creed


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 1, 2007)

Most overrated huh?

I'll probably get some flak for this, but I'd have to say Halo 3.

Don't get me wrong, it's a good game, but no where near what the hype made it out to be. It's just the same game with a few prettier effects and a few additions. Nothing groundbreaking. Still a good game to most people though.


----------



## MrKuenning (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 1, 2007)

Dunno about Assassins Creed as it had mixed reviews but definitely Halo 3, it was a good game and the multiplayer will last until the next one but its nothing special.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3 for me.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3 by far. I'll probably be flamed for this. However, it is my opinion either way.

Halo 1 was a true science fiction masterpiece. Absolute must-own for all owners of Xbox, Xbox 360, or a relatively modern Windows PC worldwide. Regardless of genre interest.

Halo 2 was meh. Worth renting, but didn't have that hard to describe "spark" great games do.

Halo 3 is outright terrible. Poor level layouts. Horrid jaggies when upscaled. Boring multiplayer, the act of firing a weapon just didn't satisfy like it should. I find even barber shops more enjoyable than this garbage.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm going to have to say Halo 3 as well.  It's sad to say but even after waiting for 5 hours in the freezing cold to get it, it couldn't stop me from trading it in at my local Blockbuster for CoD 4.

I NEVER trade in games.  I stopped doing that a while back when I realized that after trading in a PS One, a GBA, and about 45 games between both to get a GC on launch day that trading in items is akin to being violated by someone you just met.  However, being that playing Halo 3 just wasn't doing it for me, the 52 bucks I received as credit made me feel much better.




Fitzy


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3
its not that it wasnt good, it was just hyped as hell


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3


----------



## 2short (Dec 1, 2007)

halo3, definitely. boy, that game sucks... it does nothing that quake 2 didn't do (better) 10 years ago... except being a little purtier maybe. but who cares about that..!


----------



## NoSoulX (Dec 1, 2007)

Crysis for PC. Kills every computer there is.


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3.


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Dec 1, 2007)

I agree Halo 3. Can we please just label all Halo games as the most overrated games of all time!! They all plain suck and as an adult who loves FPS games I was shocked to find that in the 1st game, the terrible aliens who were going to kill me mere fluffy cute things shouting "o no" and hiding if I pointed a gun at them. And the thing that people raved about, using cars etc in a fps - take a look a C&C renegade it did it years before and was way better. Halo the game series is way over hyped, it put me off buying the 1st xbox and the newest made me ashamed to be a 360 owner...


----------



## engruzii (Dec 1, 2007)

well i'm not a FPS fan but i'm a big RPG fan so imo the most overrated game was FFXII i hated that game so much specially the gay looking hero & i didn't like the gameplay a bit in that game.

that's why i'll stick with my DQ it's way better than FF.
the main problem in FF that they concentrate in graphic more than gameplay nowadays & also FF have the gayest looking hero's I've ever seen in RPG's  imo the last good FF was FF7 IN PS1 after that the gameplay went way down tho i like the DS FF's they have a good gameplay & FF4 looks promising.


----------



## lagman (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3.

Man, that was easy.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3, it sold on hype alone. The Xbots thought it would be the one game to ''kill'' the ps3. Ahahahahahaha.


----------



## Costello (Dec 1, 2007)

1. Crysis
2. Halo 3
3. Uncharted Drake's fortune
4. Assassin's Creed
5. [insert game here.. ]


----------



## Gamesphere (Dec 1, 2007)

To be a shock jock...Super Mario Galaxy!!! NO JK b4 you flame me. Uh I hate 2 jump on the bandwagon but really Halo 3 hype was awful. Overyhyped 100% I also think Metroid was also. Very barren for a FPS...


----------



## Law (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(engruzii @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> well i'm not a FPS fan but i'm a big RPG fan so imo the most overrated game was FFXII i hated that game so much specially the gay looking hero & i didn't like the gameplay a bit in that game.
> 
> that's why i'll stick with my DQ it's way better than FF.
> the main problem in FF that they concentrate in graphic more than gameplay nowadays & also FF have the gayest looking hero's I've ever seen in RPG'sÂ imo the last good FF was FF7 IN PS1 after that the gameplay went way down tho i like the DS FF's they have a good gameplay & FF4 looks promising.



I hated FFXII too, before I played it that is, and it is a pretty good game, and the battle system is sweet. Story is lacking a bit.

Last good FF, depending on how you define "good". FF7 wasn't even that good, 9 kicked it's ass.

/rant

Halo 3, Crysis, Assassins Creed.


----------



## Reduxed (Dec 1, 2007)

i say bigs rigs


----------



## suppachipmunk (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok, I have to admit, I waited in the cold for 4 hours only to pay $130 for the Halo3 Legendary bundle.  Went to a friends house and played through entire thing until 7 in the morning.  I love the multiplayer, but I will admit that it was overhyped.

overhyped and it has the absolute worse ranking system I have ever seen in any video game.

I agree that FFXII has a crappy battle system.  I got that game last christmas and I played it for an hour and had to write it off.  They should have either used a conventional battle system, or made it like Kingdom Hearts, not that shit in between.

FFVIII was the best PS1 FF I thought.


----------



## Hitto (Dec 1, 2007)

Kane and Lynch! The publisher of the game really overrates it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Halo 1 was a true science fiction masterpiece. Absolute must-own for all owners of Xbox, Xbox 360, or a relatively modern Windows PC worldwide. Regardless of genre interest.


In comparison to PC games, Halo 1 was extremely mediocre


----------



## hankchill (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3. By far.

It's just Halo 1 + Halo 2 = Same old boring crap. I can't believe it sold 3 million the first week, it's in my opinion, a pile of crap. I didn't enjoy Halo *at all*.


----------



## Mars (Dec 1, 2007)

I agree with the others, Halo 3 was immensely overrated. Halo was just an OK game, it came far from 
living up to its hype.


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Halo 3. By far.
> 
> It's just Halo 1 + Halo 2 = Same old boring crap. I can't believe it sold 3 million the first week, it's in my opinion, a pile of crap. I didn't enjoy Halo *at all*.


Agreed.
Although Halo 3 is the best game of the series, it's still boring as crap.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 1, 2007)

In no particular order (I can't pick a single one, there have been so many overrated titles this year):

Halo 3
Heavenly Sword
Warhawk
Uncharted
Assassin's Creed (or Asscreed, whichever you prefer).

And for some added value, last year's most overrated title: Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## War (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3. After 2 hours of playing, it got so boring I never wanted to play it again.


----------



## Kenney (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3, smashed away popularity for good games like Bioshock.


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3: Awesome story (though there wasn't much of it), shit gameplay.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 1, 2007)

HALO 3 FTL!!!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't understand the Halo 3 hate, honestly. I mean who plays Halo 3 for the story? I've had Halo 2 for years and I've never even attempted to finish the game's story mode. All I cared about was the multiplayer, same goes for Halo 3. And second of all, if you liked Halo 2's gameplay mechanics Halo 3 is just the natural extension of that, so I don't see how someone could be disappointed with that aspect either. It's pretty much exactly what I expected. *Shrug*


----------



## sekhu (Dec 1, 2007)

bioshock, halo 3 and super mario galaxy


----------



## shemmy (Dec 1, 2007)

i'm going to opt for bioshock because it was such a fantastic game that just seemed to run out of steam 2/3 of the way through, and forced me to download the pirate version as i could not be bothered with all the drm hassle it contained.


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> I don't understand the Halo 3 hate, honestly. I mean who plays Halo 3 for the story? I've had Halo 2 for years and I've never even attempted to finish the game's story mode. All I cared about was the multiplayer, same goes for Halo 3. And second of all, if you liked Halo 2's gameplay mechanics Halo 3 is just the natural extension of that, so I don't see how someone could be disappointed with that aspect either. It's pretty much exactly what I expected. *Shrug*



I absolutely LOVE the Halo universe story. I've read all the books and played all the campaigns at least twice for the story material.


----------



## c2ironfist (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm going to go with the majority and vote halo 3 lol


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> I don't understand the Halo 3 hate, honestly. I mean who plays Halo 3 for the story? I've had Halo 2 for years and I've never even attempted to finish the game's story mode. All I cared about was the multiplayer, same goes for Halo 3. And second of all, if you liked Halo 2's gameplay mechanics Halo 3 is just the natural extension of that, so I don't see how someone could be disappointed with that aspect either. It's pretty much exactly what I expected. *Shrug*


It's not so much people hating on it, like I said, it's a good game, it was just hyped up to all hell and didn't deliver. It delivered what I expected, a small upgrade over Halo 1/2, but the hype...jeez...

Guess I didn't get much flak for this afterall...haha...


----------



## jtroye32 (Dec 1, 2007)

the halo series is the most overrated of all time IMO. i guess after being a PC gamer for forever and a day, when halo came out it really didn't push any First Person Shooter "wow!" buttons. it's just meh


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3 was over hyped, to be sure. It's not a BAD game, but it didn't earn 1/10th of the hype and the score was way to high. CoD4 and Bioshock were much better games, that a lot less people heard about


----------



## test84 (Dec 1, 2007)

havent played Halo 3 but from trailers i can say its below average for me.
prefer to play Wolf3D instead of this.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, that reminds me; Bioshock. System Shock 2, ten years later, with dumbed down narrative/gameplay, severely compromised level design (especially in later levels) and a slew of other bad design decisions. As a GAF member put it:



			
				some NeoGAF poster said:
			
		

> [...]Gameplay is mostly shooting dumb enemies in dark hallways and corridors[...]



Also, minus points for the widescreen issue, draconian copy protection and badly implemented mouse control.


----------



## 2short (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> I don't understand the Halo 3 hate, honestly. I mean who plays Halo 3 for the story? I've had Halo 2 for years and I've never even attempted to finish the game's story mode. All I cared about was the multiplayer, same goes for Halo 3. And second of all, if you liked Halo 2's gameplay mechanics Halo 3 is just the natural extension of that, so I don't see how someone could be disappointed with that aspect either. It's pretty much exactly what I expected. *Shrug*



like I said before, halo 3 does nothing quake 2 didn't do for me. and that was 10 years ago...


----------



## T-hug (Dec 1, 2007)

Halo 3, massive let down for sure, there were plenty of others but H3 takes the cake.  Unlimited time and budget and thats all they came up with?  Seems they spent more time and cash on marketing the hype train, which once again I chewed down.


----------



## 2short (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the Halo 3 hate, honestly. I mean who plays Halo 3 for the story? I've had Halo 2 for years and I've never even attempted to finish the game's story mode. All I cared about was the multiplayer, same goes for Halo 3. And second of all, if you liked Halo 2's gameplay mechanics Halo 3 is just the natural extension of that, so I don't see how someone could be disappointed with that aspect either. It's pretty much exactly what I expected. *Shrug*
> ...




did you read the larry niven ringworld novels? halo was heavily inspired by them, or at least the idea of a ringworld was. great books. halo.. is ... don't get me started...


----------



## ryohki (Dec 1, 2007)

launch date for GTA IV.
any PS3 Exclusive.
PSP re-release.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thing with Halo3 is, paying £45 for a game, I want an exsperiance longer than 5 hours. The game relies too much on multiplayer and achievments.
Look at Metroid Prime 2; I'm 6hrs in and ive only completed 40% of it.
Too many 360 games are relying on the multiplayer and achievments to keep gamers play the game; and this really frustates me.
With unlimited time and budget Halo 3 shoulda been longer.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 1, 2007)

Ehh, I still haven't played Halo 3 so I can't say it's the most overrated game yet.


----------



## 2short (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Ehh, I still haven't played Halo 3 so I can't say it's the most overrated game yet.


neither have I, but I've seen a friend playing it, and that was more than enough. and I've played the two prequels. and they sucked too.


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 2, 2007)

What everyone else said. Super Mario Galaxy for the Wii and Call of Duty 4 for the PC have to be the most overrated games ever.

 Haha jokes, there my favorite games. I went to a LAN and played Call of Duty 4, fuck that was epic. But on topic as the majority said Halo 3, It's crap.


----------



## cutterjohn (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll toss in my pick:
Orange Box - featuring an incredibly dumbed down Team Fortress 2

Portal - about as challenging as it is for a healthy person to breath

Shivering Isle - more Oblivious drivel

Mass Effect - 3rd person shooter being pawned off as an RPG with *EXTREME* dialog


As a bonus feature, I'll toss in a 2008/9 prediction:
Fallout 3 with fewer quests, choices, and consequences than you can shake your BFG 9000000000000 Uber Nuke gun at...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

2007 - Halo 3
2008 - GTA4


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 2, 2007)

Hate to say it, but probably Halo 3.
Great game, just...too much hype. Hope Brawl doesn't have the same situation.


----------



## 2short (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cutterjohn @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> I'll toss in my pick:
> Orange Box - featuring an incredibly dumbed down Team Fortress 2
> 
> Portal - about as challenging as it is for a healthy person to breath
> ...



hmm I enjoyed shivering isles, portal and mass effect. and mass effect is an action rpg, yes.

I agree, the orange box was overhyped, and portal is the ony game worth owning on it.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cutterjohn @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Shivering Isle - more Oblivious drivel
> 
> Mass Effect - 3rd person shooter being pawned off as an RPG with *EXTREME* dialog
> 
> ...


OT: do you frequent NMA by any chance?


----------



## Taras (Dec 2, 2007)

New Super Mario Brothers was by far the most overrated. Their saving system sucked. Only minor innovation as far as platformers go. Nothing groundbreaking. I give it two "meh's".


----------



## square (Dec 2, 2007)

Halo 3, I still do not see a reason to get a 360 as almost every game is for PC as well. 

Also, about the brawl comments, I hope they don't remove any characters. They kept all of them in Melee, but with characters like Ike, I fear for marth and Roy.


----------



## Dead Ghost (Dec 2, 2007)

For me, it's Bioshock. Most overrated pos i had ever saw...


----------



## shinji257 (Dec 2, 2007)

I havn't played it.  Don't want to play it.  Heard enough to make me sick.  Halo 3 is the most overrated game ever.  Final Fantasy 12 for the PS2 makes a close second.  I understand that Metroid Prime 3 was pretty bad for all the hype it got as well.  I will rent and see but I just got myself a Wii so I am looking to build up the library a bit here.  

Super Mario Galaxy is not a bad game but not a great one either.  It does have a bit of a challenge to it though.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> New Super Mario Brothers was by far the most overrated. Their saving system sucked. Only minor innovation as far as platformers go. Nothing groundbreaking. I give it two "meh's".




But New Super Mario Brothers came out in 2006...


----------



## science (Dec 2, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy, although I only played through the first universe, so I didn't really give it a full chance. It made me dizzy and I never really got a hang of the controls


----------



## shinji257 (Dec 3, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy is one of those games you have to give a chance on.  At first it seems really easy but with some confusing controls but then they kinda grow on you and you get to see just how good they are.  The game gets progressively harder it seems as I unlock each area.  I have 3 or 4 hidden stars so far but I know there are a bunch more.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 3, 2007)

Halo 3
Brain Age 2
Contra 4


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't see what all the fuss is about Halo 3. To me, it was an awesome game. Maybe it was hyped alittle to much, but i still find it an awesome game.

The most overrated game to me was LoZH 
I found the game pretty boring, and there were a crap load of flaws.


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd have to go with:

Bioshock: Pretty good, but not great. The combat isn't very compelling, and the lack of choices that matter is pretty evident compared to its predecessors like System Shock 2, or Deus Ex.

Halo 3: I just don't get it... the single player and multiplayer pale in comparison to games like TF2, HL2, CoD4, etc.


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Halo 3
> Brain Age 2
> *Contra 4*








/me gets out spread gun


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 3, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3.  Was supposed to be the wii's halo, etc.  I got bored fast.  What is really sad is that I think Scarface had better fps controls :/


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Metroid Prime 3.Â Was supposed to be the wii's halo, etc.Â I got bored fast.Â What is really sad is that I think Scarface had better fps controls :/


Quote for the truth. Also Halo 3 makes it up there too. (Like practically everyone)


----------



## frostfire (Dec 8, 2007)

Halo 3 really.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 8, 2007)

I think Halo 3 should be the one


----------



## Joey Ravn (Dec 8, 2007)

I can see that Halo 3 was indeed overrated. But I won't go with it. As someone said, Zelda: Phantom Hourglass is the most overrated game of 2007. Halo 3, at least, has 'some' strong points, but I can see none on Zelda: PH. And yet people say it's the best GAME on DS. Not the best ZELDA, the best GAME...

*sigh*


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 8, 2007)

The thing about Halo 3 is that it got a lot of 10/10 reviews, sold 3 million copies in one week.. and it's just a plain generic FPS, it has nothing new.. as said here before, everything it does was already done before, and done better! Some people argue that the multiplayer is great.. I can't argue with that, never played the multiplayer.. but if a game has a single player option.. u can't rate it based only on the online game! Most people doesn't even know what Halo story is about..


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 9, 2007)

After having played Assassin's Creed for 5 hours I have to say it's the most overrated game. Whenever I play the game I get bored. And it's much too repetetive. Shame cause I was very looking forward to it.


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 10, 2007)

I think Halo is a pretty cool guy. eh kills aleins and doesn't afraid of anything.
Wow that game is fail.
Assassins creed is fail aswell, awesome graphics, but meh gameplay.
Also Crysis, the graphics were not much better than, say COD4, and the game play is average, kill asians, asians be friends, you and asians kill aliens.
Just like halo, except instead of covenant, Koreans, and instead of flood, aliens.


----------



## pimpyT (Dec 12, 2007)

While not a game persay, I think WIndows Vista & DirectX10 were major let-downs.  Most games reviewed did far worse with DirectX10 turned on than without it.  I hear there might actually be a DirectX10 of a slightly different name (L) that works with XP since the majority of PC users seem to be sticking with that over Vista.


----------



## iritegood (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> I think Halo is a pretty cool guy. eh kills aleins and *isn't* afraid of anything. *CorrectedÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...
He's called master chief, the halo is a weapon not the protagonist, and the flood ARE aliens???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have to agree though, the campaign was pretty weak. But it's halo, everyone knows that multiplayer's where it's at.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Contra 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you were expecting Prime 3 to be some sort of 'halo killer' you were wrong right off the bat.



honestly, I think I'd give most overrated game to either killzone 2 or metal gear solid 4
Yeah, I know neither of them are even coming out this year, but I have heard so much more praising than I have halo3.
Pretty much everyone in the gaming community seems to agree that halo3 isn't anything spectacular, and it get's a ton of bashing because of inflated reviews.
But K2 and MGS4 aren't even out yet and I'm fuckin sick of them


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> honestly, I think I'd give most overrated game to either killzone 2 or metal gear solid 4
> Yeah, I know neither of them are even coming out this year, but I have heard so much more praising than I have halo3.
> Pretty much everyone in the gaming community seems to agree that halo3 isn't anything spectacular, and it get's a ton of bashing because of inflated reviews.
> But K2 and MGS4 aren't even out yet and I'm fuckin sick of them



MGS4 is shaping up to be like the second and third entries in the series.

... that is, mediocre. Disappointing, unfulfilling gameplay that feels like it was taken right out of a top down 2D action game from the eighties and redone in 3D. This could have been fine, had it been able to deliver in some other way - but the only other aspect of note is the narrative which feels  bolted on and, when you've made sense of the deficient dialogue that makes George Lucas look like a master writer, comes off as an overly complex way of expressing something surprisingly simple (i.e. "talking a lot but actually saying very little").


----------



## Crygor64 (Dec 13, 2007)

The entire MGS series is overrated.  Long, boring, pointless dialogue.  Generic action.  Cheesy story lines. Dumb characters. Sillly, unrealistic bosses.  "Subtle" gay stuff.  Incest (Otacon and his step-mother). 

etc, etc, etc...


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> The entire MGS series is overrated.Â Long, boring, pointless dialogue.Â Generic action.Â Cheesy story lines. Dumb characters.
> 
> etc, etc, etc...


I disagree. But anyways, IMO, the most overrated are definetely the Guitar Hero games.


----------



## Torte (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah whatever.

Metroid Prime 3 was definitely overrated.  So much rehash.
Portal was overrated too.  The FLASH version was more enjoyable...
Pokemon.  Yep.


----------



## Crygor64 (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > honestly, I think I'd give most overrated game to either killzone 2 or metal gear solid 4
> ...




Amen Brother.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cenotaph @ Dec 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 12 2007 said:
> ...




360 Fanboyism FTL? Really, MGS is a great Series. Better than Halo imo.


----------



## amptor (Dec 13, 2007)

actually I'll change that to Bioshock, the game sucks huge ass and anyone who thinks it is a very exceptional game doesn't know what they are talking about.  it feels like kiss psycho circus with a different theme.  total budgetware appeal.

crysis on the other hand, even if you have a pc that runs it fine, it looks like some old european fps style game, nothing new here besides being able to crash into buildings.  The ending totally sucks not even worth beating single player.


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 13, 2007)

my vote goes to halo 3.
runners up being ASSassins creed and bioshock


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> actually I'll change that to Bioshock, the game sucks huge ass and anyone who thinks it is a very exceptional game doesn't know what they are talking about.Â it feels like kiss psycho circus with a different theme.Â total budgetware appeal.
> 
> crysis on the other hand, even if you have a pc that runs it fine, it looks like some old european fps style game, nothing new here besides being able to crash into buildings.Â The ending totally sucks not even worth beating single player.




I much enjoyed BioShock, and can write in proper english. I guess some people don't like games with stories?

And only use "on the other hand" if you have a different opinion of the second thing.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 13, 2007)

... I still say Halo 3 = Tehz overratedness.


----------



## kiwibonga (Dec 13, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy.

This was supposed to be the best mario ever... It turns out to be a game for 6 year olds and grandparents. If you had a hard time or fun playing it, you are a major retard.

I noticed that Metroid Prime 3 suffered the same "water down bosses and make the game easy" treatment, but it was still enjoyable... If you ignore the horribly easy and flavor-less last boss, that is...

I'll also agree on bioshock, though I haven't played it enough to know for sure... Maybe I stopped too early to really understand what was so great about it, but in my mind it's just another generic FPS that's gathering dust on my bookshelf...


----------



## JPH (Dec 13, 2007)

Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass for DS.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(kiwibonga @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> Super Mario Galaxy.
> 
> This was supposed to be the best mario ever... It turns out to be a game for 6 year olds and grandparents. If you had a hard time or fun playing it, you are a major retard.


----------



## cubin' (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> actually I'll change that to Bioshock, the game sucks huge ass and anyone who thinks it is a very exceptional game doesn't know what they are talking about.Â it feels like kiss psycho circus with a different theme.Â total budgetware appeal.



I thought Bioshock was brilliant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you just don't like action/shooters? 

budgetware appeal? It's a fairly high quality game...I don't think we played the same thing.

I loved Halo 3 and Portal. The gameplay in Portal was sooo refreshing for once. 

Not sure what I'd consider the most overrated game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The library in Mario Galaxy was horrible, lucky I could skip it.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 13, 2007)

Are you kidding me!?, Definitely Halo 3


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> honestly, I think I'd give most overrated game to either killzone 2 or metal gear solid 4
> Yeah, I know neither of them are even coming out this year, but I have heard so much more praising than I have halo3.
> Pretty much everyone in the gaming community seems to agree that halo3 isn't anything spectacular, and it get's a ton of bashing because of inflated reviews.
> But K2 and MGS4 aren't even out yet and I'm fuckin sick of them



Ok guys, I've had to remove a lot of posts because of this comment. Metal Gear Solid 4 and Killzone 2 will not be released until 2008, so any talk of them in this discussion will be considered off-topic and will lead to their automatic removal.

Again, this topic is for discussing the most overrated games of _2007_, not the games of 2008. Stay on topic.


----------



## Zesto (Dec 14, 2007)

Not Halo 3.


----------



## tomqman (Dec 14, 2007)

HALO 3 = overated


----------



## redact (Dec 14, 2007)

Probably Battle Revolution, here in Australia there was heaps of hype for it so my friend went out and bought it the first day it came out but he reckons it was so shit that he took it back to the shop after 30 mins of gameplay


----------



## B4N5H33 (Dec 14, 2007)

Kane and Lynch!


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 14, 2007)

It was fine how it was, that was a 4chan meme....


----------



## JohnDrake (Dec 14, 2007)

Uncharted is terrible.  Absolute crap.  It contains some of the worst voice acting I have ever heard in a video game.  Plus its story is pointless and shallow, just like the gameplay.

Heavenly Sword is also the pits.

Ratchet & Clank: Future is another overrated, sometimes boring title.  Its exactly like every other R&C game and thats its biggest problem.  (Aside from characters that are uninspired and shallow)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> Uncharted is terrible.Â Absolute crap.Â It contains some of the worst voice acting I have ever heard in a video game.Â Plus its story is pointless and shallow, just like the gameplay.
> 
> Heavenly Sword is also the pits.
> 
> Ratchet & Clank: Future is another overrated, sometimes boring title.Â Its exactly like every other R&C game and thats its biggest problem.Â (Aside from characters that are uninspired and shallow)



You can make fun of Uncharted, Heavenly Sword, But not Ratchet & Clank. Overrated + Boring? No. I doubt you even played the game. I'm guessing to you Halo isn't the exact same thing over and over again with same characters too? Ratchet is one hell of a great game. If you think it's bad, you seem to have bad taste.


----------



## Jundeezy (Dec 15, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Halo 3 because I've played it, but I heard Assassin's Creed was overrated although I did not play it. When play it I can make a fair judgement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## JohnDrake (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Dec 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncharted is terrible.  Absolute crap.  It contains some of the worst voice acting I have ever heard in a video game.  Plus its story is pointless and shallow, just like the gameplay.
> ...



Of course I could reverse that argument and say that if you think its good, you have bad taste.  But I'm not really in the habit of insulting people merely because I don't agree with their opinion.  Forums are, after all, based around sharing opinions.  You should look into that.  

After all, you seem to offer your opinion even when its not wanted.

Cheers


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Dec 14 2007 said:
> ...


To follow up on this; it's not even the point of the topic. The idea is to state which games of 2007 you consider overrated (and perhaps why). Constructive discussion around this is fine, attempts to override someone's statement on a subjective basis isn't.


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

Halo3 and Zelda: PH ( both were'nt near what the hype made it out to be)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> ...




Yeah you guys are right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Didn't have to reply to your opinion. ( JohnDrake ) My Apology.


----------



## Fusion Master (Dec 16, 2007)

Mario Galaxy, Halo 3. I want to see some new shizzle from the likes of Nintendo, etc... Not the same old same old...


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Fusion Master @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> Mario Galaxy, Halo 3. I want to see some new shizzle from the likes of Nintendo, etc... Not the same old same old...


Wouldnt say Mario Galaxy is overrated.


----------



## Fusion Master (Dec 16, 2007)

Gamespot 9.5/10

... Yes... I think it is...


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> New Super Mario Brothers was by far the most overrated. Their saving system sucked. Only minor innovation as far as platformers go. Nothing groundbreaking. I give it two "meh's".



I don't know about you but I'm pretty sure that New Super Mario Bros. was released in 2006.

Anyway, on topic, I'd like to toss another game into the fire.  MASS EFFECT.  That is correct people.  Mass Effect is nothing more then a great story tacked onto crappy gameplay.  Try fighting a Thresher Maw and you'll see why.

- Fitzy


----------



## test84 (Dec 16, 2007)

amptor, i could J***off with its trailers, how can u say its that bad.


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Fusion Master @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> Gamespot 9.5/10
> 
> ... Yes... I think it is...


It got a 9.5 because it's actually a good game.


Anyways - I think the Orange Box was waaaay to overrated, it isn't that great.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Fusion Master @ Dec 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gamespot 9.5/10
> ...


Agreed. For being pretty dumb ultra-linear FPSes the Half-Life games sure do get a lot of praise. Don't get me wrong, I like them, but half of the time I feel like I'm attempting to figure out the mind of the guy who designed the level I'm playing rather than make my way through (and that's bad).


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 16, 2007)

I can't understand.. why is the Orange Box being reviewed as just one game!? There's five games in there, 2 of them are more than one year old..


----------

